# flounder rig using live shrimp/mullet



## jterryh (Jul 3, 2011)

In next 2 weeks will be fishing bay side of rollover pass . help me make a 'great' flounder rig .Will be using live shrimp or mullet. leader size,hook size ,weight oz., swivels etc.....thanks


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

Get a 5/8oz 5/0 jig head and rig a FRESH dead mullet on it. Cut the tail off and bump it on the bottom


----------



## jterryh (Jul 3, 2011)

do I make a leader and what size mullet. as a kid ,fishing in grand il la, we used a leader with a tringular or egg shaped sinker


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

*flounder catching*

I catch alot of flounder and have found these techniques the best.
Braided line 30\8.
#3 kahle hook
18" fluorocarbon leader.
small swivel
1\4 oz split shot
Live mullet hooked thru the eyes
drag across bottom real slow

Rig #2 
30" fluorocardon leader, tie #2 kahle hook to one end and 1\4 oz red head jig to the other. Tie loop knott to make it look like a spec rig with the jig on the bottom. 
Put shrimp on kahle hook or 3" new penny shrimp and live mullet on the jighead hooked thru the tail.
Good luck 
Yakfishin


----------



## tigerhead (Jun 17, 2005)

Here's a sketch of my go to rig. Same as others have described but maybe easier to visualize.


----------



## budana (Feb 28, 2010)

*flounder rig*

thanks tigerhead and Yak for the tip .will try it out this weekend ,i have a bud that always seem to catch at least one flattie when ever we fish .yer setup might help me catch some also.if it works i'm sure he will start cking out 2cool.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I use a 1/4oz or 1/2oz depending on deep and current above the swivel. And a 1/0 shinner hook. Live mullet, shrimp, mm.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

1/4 - 1/2 oz carolina rig style with 20lb hook leader


----------



## rayfish (Apr 5, 2006)

If using mullet on a carolina rig try shorting your leader to 10 to 12 inches. Remember flounder are opportunist, I like a 6/0 treble because of their boney mouths.


----------



## Drunk Yard Dog (Dec 29, 2008)

*Heads or tails?*

Are you hooking the head or tail? Which works best?


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

head. shrimp in the horn, mullet either though the eyes, or right behind the lips.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

carolina rig......depending on the current....maybe a 1/2 slip sinker to start


----------

